
19th Century “law of epidemics” predicts peak of drug overdose deaths in 2017 - ca98am79
http://www.mailman.columbia.edu/news/back-future
======
tjradcliffe
While I'm in favour of robust methods like Farr's law, one question the
article doesn't mention is: what would the law's prediction have been had it
been applied ten years ago? This gives us some idea of the stability of the
result.

The paper (open access for the win!) is here:
[http://www.injepijournal.com/content/1/1/31](http://www.injepijournal.com/content/1/1/31)

It doesn't seem to have run the alternative-date analyses, which is too bad.

